# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات  جميع تحويلات اجهزة الكولدن انتر ستار المعروفة والغير معروفة

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اليكم اخواني الكرام اعضاء وزوار المنتدى المغربي للمحمول جميع تحويلات اجهزة الكولدن انتر ستار  المعروفة والغير معروفة هنا على المنتدى  7700_to_MAGIC-FOX-II 7700_to_x-3300CU 7800CI_to_DSR8005CIPR-S 8001D_to_HITEC 8001D_to_SR-X190D
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Fannan1

تابع مع باقي الملفات 
8001S_to_HITEC-S
8001S_to_SR-X190D-SUPER
8005D_to_SR-X220CI
8005S_to_DSR7800CRCIPR
8005S_to_SR-X50CU   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Fannan1

تابع مع باقي الملفات  8005S_to_SR-X220CI-SUPER Hitec_to_DSR8001PR Hitec-S_to_DSR8001PR-S magicfoxII_to_7700 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Fannan1

تابع مع باقي الملفات 
neosat9800_to_DSR8005CIPR-S-HS
neosat9800S_to_DSR8005CIPR-S-HS
SR-X220CI--TO-DSR8005CIPR
x-190D-Super_to_DSR8001PR-S  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  نتمنى لكم الفائدة

----------


## alloyousse

شكرا لك اخي العزيز

----------


## alloyousse

لايمكن رؤية هذا المرفق الا بعد الرد على الموضوع لايمكن رؤية هذا المرفق الا بعد الرد على الموضوع شكرا اخي العزيز

----------


## خالدفون

مشكور اخي الكريم على البرنامج الرائع

----------


## abdegsm

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## nadir/159

*بفيض من الحب والتقدير نتقدم لك بخالص الشكر والامتنان على ما بذلتموه من جهود مباركة في  البرنامج الرائع*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## ndim

مشكور

----------


## tarek1974

منور هلبه هلبه تحياتى لك

----------


## sadikokom2013

مشكور اخي الكريم على البرنامج الرائع

----------


## adam-hic

شرح رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## oussadik

جزاك الله خيرا أخي

----------


## karimhayat

مشكور اخي

----------


## educsante1

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## hatim2005

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------

